

Google Consumer Surveys Election Data: Quest for Best Visualization & Analysis - bslatkin
http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/elections/data

======
bslatkin
Also check out the Globe visualization:

[http://consumersurveys.googleusercontent.com/insights/consum...](http://consumersurveys.googleusercontent.com/insights/consumersurveys/elections/data_example/globe.html)

~~~
joshfraser
That's neat. We could use it for a bunch of visualizations at Torbit. Thanks
for giving me my Thanksgiving break coding project.

------
isaacwaller
Google Consumer Surveys is a pretty cool idea, but I've yet to see it in use
anywhere on the web. Does anyone know of any websites that actually use Google
Consumer Surveys as a gatekeeper to premium content?

~~~
sadow
While we don't share a complete list of our publishers, the Pew Research
Center recently released a methodological analysis of our platform that
highlights a number of them.

[http://www.people-press.org/2012/11/07/a-comparison-of-
resul...](http://www.people-press.org/2012/11/07/a-comparison-of-results-from-
surveys-by-the-pew-research-center-and-google-consumer-surveys/)

